# Size of a couch/sofa throw?



## AngieM2

I'm trying to figure out the size of a decent sized sofa/couch throw. I'm basing it on the 12 inche Mariner's Compass Stars. 

I'm thinking about 48 x 60 inches finished size. What do you think? Smaller? larger?

Those that do more of this stuff, I hope you can guide me.

Angie


----------



## Maura

Fold a sheet or blanket to 48 inches wide. Lie on the couch under the blanket. Roll over. Is it wide enough?

You are talking about 4' x 5', so it's not gonna cover your feet unless you are short. If you made it square, you wouldn't have to fuss with getting it on right.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Maura said:


> Fold a sheet or blanket to 48 inches wide. Lie on the couch under the blanket. Roll over. Is it wide enough?
> 
> You are talking about 4' x 5', so it's not gonna cover your feet unless you are short. If you made it square, you wouldn't have to fuss with getting it on right.


Yes, I agree! Make it generous.


----------



## AngieM2

Okay - I'll work on the size thing. 

http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?prod_id=5443&cat_id=131&criteria=

That one is 57 x 65, so that may be closer to what I'm doing as a finished sized


----------



## Maura

If you are going to do that, make a rail fence.


----------



## AngieM2

Please explain "rail fence" to make sure I'm understanding what you are saying.


----------

